# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Magia en televisión (TV)

## minixd3

¿Si os cogiesen para salir en televisión haciendo magia que clase de juego haríais? ¿Y cual? ¿En caso de que fuese una gran ilusión que sitios hay para comprarla?

----------


## tres de PICAS

Explica algo más. Con eso poco te podemos ayudar  :Wink1:

----------


## minixd3

Pues me gustaría saber que efectos serian buenos para presentar en televisión o escenario.

----------


## tres de PICAS

En que canal va a ser, cuanto dura el espectáculo...

----------


## minixd3

En telecinco, en el Tu Si Que Vales pero aun no lo se alomejor me tiene que hacer un casting mas.

----------


## t.barrie

¿Cuanto tiempo llevas en la magia? ¿te estás planteando hacer una grande ilusión y preguntas donde comprarla? No se, creo que para presentar un numero en tv tendría que ser uno que tuvieses trabajado desde hace tiempo, no plantearte ahora que es lo que puedes hacer..

Un saludo


Edito: por cierto este no es el mejor subforo para este post.

Vale, ya he visto en tu presentación que llevas dos años y que estás centrado en cartomagia. De verdad que con dos años, y teniendo 15 solamente, admiro la valentía de querer presentar  algún número de magia(aunque aun no sabes cual) para TV.   A mi aún me tiemblan las manos con los amigos.

----------


## minixd3

Yo eso ultimo ya lo tengo superado!

----------


## magic_7

lo se yo me parezco bastante a ti minixd3 pero date cuenta de que (aunque ya lo han dicho lo recalco) llevas 2 años en la magia, a lo mejor te parece mucho pero creeme que para actuar en la TV (si lo quieres hacer bien) necesitas mucho mucho mas entrenamiento a parte de que para llevar un numero a un concurso como el tu si que vales tienes que saber hacerlo hasta con los ojos vendados y dando vueltas yo veo el programa y va gente que lleva 3 años practicando el numero, no te puedo hechar una mano sobre que ilusion haria pero si al final decides hacerlo pregunta en cualquier tienda de magia seguro que alguna tienen y sino te recomiendo tiendamagia.com pero por favor replanteate lo de actuar en la TV, un abrazo magico!

----------


## tres de PICAS

Yo tambien me lo plantearía. Es muy arriesgado por mucha seguridad que tengas.  :117:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo para TSQV no haría un número de cartomagia ni de coña, pero ni de coña! Mira la de ejemplos que han llegado y se han reído de estos... (excepciones como son Magnolo)

De hecho, yo personalmente no me presentaría a un concurso de este tipo, me parece denigrante para el artista/concursante, pero esto es otro cantar y solo una opinión personal.

El hecho es que, si quieres presentar una gran ilusión, vas a necesitar muuuucho curre, y si no tienes mucho tiempo, pues ya vamos mal.

De todas formas, suerte si te animas, y échale un par.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

A lo mejor estoy equivocado pero yo creo que en este tipo de programas no se fijan en lo bien o mal que lo haga una persona sino en lo que les pueda dar mas audiencia...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Así pienso que es yo también Lawrence, peeeeero el tema no es si dicho programa se fija en una cosa u otra, si no para ayudarle o aconsejarle a hacer algo para dicho programa. Si se quiere meter ahí, es cosa suya  :Wink1: 

Un saludete!

----------


## minixd3

Yo no quiero ganar, quiero darme  a conocer. Bueno si gano mejor xD. Gracias por vuestras opiniones.

----------


## Iban

&#201;se sí es un planteamiento correcto.

Está claro que en un programa como "Tú sí que vales" no va a ganar un mago, porque no es un estilo que tenga suficiente tirón. Pero sí es un buen escaparate. Si lo quieres como un mecanismos de publicidad, adelante. Pero ten cuidado, no te salga el tiro por la culata. Publicidad, la hay de varios tipos: buena... y mala. Corres el riesgo de que intenten ridiculizarte, que eso les gusta mucho.

----------


## magic_7

cierto yo he visto ya varios magos que han entrado tan contentos y han sido ridiculizados por los jueces de tal forma que en vez de mejorar su publicidad, la empeoraron

----------


## Magnano

toda publicidad es buena... o eso dicen
si vas a un sitio de estos lo primero que tienes que hacer es ganarte la simpatia del jurado, despúes impresionar al público y jurado, y por último y por ello no menos importante no te caigas... xD

----------


## magic_7

Yo ayer lo estuve biendo y por lo que vi parece que los protagonistas quieren ser el jurado, salio un mentalista y el pobre hombre intentaba crear ambiente serio mientras el jurado bailaba o hacian bromitas es muy dificil que un mago le caiga bien al jurado hizo otro mago una aparicion de un pollito y le dieron mas caso al pollito que al mago. Pero weno esa solo es mi opinion a lo mejor me equivoco yo nunca he estado en el programa

----------


## minixd3

Eso tambien es verdad, pero podre enfrentarlo. Lo que no se es que efecto hacer.

----------


## tres de PICAS

Yo creo que teniendo 16 años no te ridiculizarán  :O11: .
Espero no equivocarme  :Wink1: .

----------


## Javieronjimez

Chicos, no nos centremos en la parte negativa, todos hemos visto a algun mago que en programas de este tipo ha salido bien parado. En mi opinión, siendo tan joven no creo que intenten ridiculizarte, eso si, quizá no te valoren como deberían por tu edad.
De todos modos, yo desde mi modesta opinión te animo a PREPARARLO, y una vez lo tengas montado analizar si te ves con fuerza. 

PD: Tu sabes lo que vale una GRAN ilusion?? yo no tengo con 18 años pasta para comprarme una osea q ya puedes recaudar!

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui te pongo el enlace de las actuaciones de Magnolo en el tu si que vales, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0C1QvShS3U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIiLa...eature=related

para hacer estos 2 juegos se estuvo meses para prepararlos,
prueba primero en otras actuaciones.
Prepara bien la charla que sea dinámica y divertida, ten encuenta que el jurado (sobretodo los Morancos) irán a putearte.

Preparate gags y salidas por si las moscas pero sobretodo se original, diferenciate de los demás.

Suerte

----------


## Pulgas

Sinceramente, me parece una temeridad que quieras ir a televisión si todavía no tienes ni siquiera decidido tu juego.
Para quedar bien deberías tenerlo absolutamente preparado, muy rodado, porbado y confirmado que funciona: sin asumir ni un solo riesgo, sin ninguna opción a la improvisación.
Ten en cuenta que estarás nervioso por demás (es la tele, es un concurso y te ve media España).
Si yo fuera tú, empezaría a trabajar ahora mismo para presentarme en la edición de 2011 ó 2012.

----------


## ignoto

Yo no me siento preparado para hacer magia en televisión.
Eso de hacer el juego mientras estás pendiente de dos o tres cámaras que encienden sus lucecitas sin previo aviso, sin saber si estarán haciendo un zoom indebido o si tendrás una cámara en un ángulo malo o si estarán enfocando al jurado durante un momento impotante...

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Un amigo mio se presento el lunes de la semana pasada al casting de madrid, y lo paso sin problemas, el tambien tiene 16 años, asi que bueno si lo haces bien la edad no tiene porque ser un problema. 
Yo de ti no escojeria una gran ilusion, ya que como tehan dicho te llevara mucho tiempo prepararla.

----------


## Javieronjimez

Mira, si al final te presentas, Andrew Mayne tiene varias obras sobre granndes ilusiones economicas, como la Voodoo Box que es un lujo. De todos modos, o te decides ya o....

----------


## minixd3

Si ya estoy decidido de que ire pero me tienen que llamar antes. Saludos!

----------


## Ritxi

> Si ya estoy decidido de que ire pero me tienen que llamar antes. Saludos!


 
Uff! Yo pensaba que ya era seguro :07:

----------


## minixd3

Alomejor hago magia de escenario. No se, ayudarme porfavor!

----------


## KIKO M

hombre una cosa es ayudarte y otra es dartelo mascado, supongo que de donde hayas aprendido magia ( o bien de un mago o de libros o de dvds ) podras sacar informacion de algun juego que te valga no?.

esto te lo digo con el maximo respeto y con toda seguridad que en esas fuentes tendras una informacion mas detallada y acertada de lo que buscas para ti. 

un saludo y suerte si al final te cogen.

----------


## t.barrie

Yo continuo pensando que la mejor ayuda, el mejor consejo, se lo ha dado Pulgas.

----------


## chiripicajoso

> Si ya estoy decidido de que ire pero me tienen que llamar antes. Saludos!


Ya estas decidido pero aún no tienes unos juegos en mente.... me parece una salvajada....

----------


## tres de PICAS

Es cierto que si no tienes ni idea de lo que vas a hacer es demasiado arriesgado.

----------


## Javieronjimez

Yo no quiero decir nada pero espero que esto te invite a la autoreflexion. 
Segun tu nos has dicho:

1&#186; Te presentas al casting de Tu si que vales
2&#186; Pides ayuda en el foro porque no tienes ni idea de que vas a hacer en television, teniendo como publico a millones de personas
3&#186; Decides definitivamente participar en el concurso, sin tener todavia ni idea de lo que vas a hacer.
4&#186; Te planteas hacer en un escenario GIGANTESCO algo sin tener terriblemente estudiado cada movimiento y expresion de tu cuerpo...

Yo al principio te dije que te animaba, pero macho... Ya puedes ser familia directa de Copperfield porque sino me parece que va a ser mas una parodia que un espectaculo de magia, por supuesto, sin ningun animo de ofenderte eh?.

----------


## ignoto

Mi esposa y yo llevamos casi un año preparando un número corto con cuatro grandes ilusiones.
Creemos que estamos cerca de completar la primera parte del proyecto y que pronto podremos empezar a acoplar la música.

¿Y tú quieres presentarte ya mismo a la televisión con una gran ilusión?

¡Que tengas suerte!
Te lo deseo porque te va a hacer falta.

----------


## chiripicajoso

hace 5 meses mas o menos, un bar de mi pueblo (20 prsonas como mucho que irán)  propusieron actuar y como no tenía la edad pues nada. Llevo esos 5 meses solo pensando en que juegos hacer y practicando 2 juegos y uno de ellos no necesita tecnica pero si una grn presentacion. Aún tengo un año para mejorar y hacer los efectos que e quedan (cosa que no voy a lograr ni de coña) y en 5 meses todaví no he sido de poner una presentacion adecuada a un juego, hace 1 semana la escribí y ahora solo me falta memorizarla y ensayar frente a espejo. Crees que te dara tiempo a prepararlo para ¡LA TELE! y en tan poco tiempo teniendo ya los casos que te dijo ignoto y te he dicho yo?
Piensalo muy bien, pero aún asi, te doy ánimos. aver si te veo algún dia en tu si que vales.

----------


## minixd3

Sera mejor hacer algo que ya tengo en mis actuaciones xD. Gracias a todos por ayudarme.

----------

